# webmail für qmail



## matt (19. September 2003)

hi leute!

ich suche für meinen server ein besseres webmailprogramm. das forum hier kam mir als das beste vor, wo ich da sthema posten kann. ich wollte fragen, ob ihr mir da gute tipps geben könnt.

ich will damit keinen freemaildienst aufmachen sondern einfach nur mails von bestehenden accounts über's web lesen können. ausserdem sollte es designmäßig gut anpassbar sein.

matt

[edit] für POP meinte ich... [/edit]


----------



## Christian Fein (19. September 2003)

Eindeutig
http://www.openwebmail.org

Habe das heute erst fuer einen Kunden installiert


----------



## Habenix (19. September 2003)

na ja....


http://www.squirrelmail.org/


----------



## matt (19. September 2003)

hi,

is squirrelmail.org nich für IMAP-mailserver? hab mir das heute angeschaut und runtergeladen, in der installationsanleitung stand aber, dass man nen IMP-server braucht.

matt

// edit: openwebmail kann ich nich gescheit runterladen da die archive alle defekt sind oder defekt gespeichert werden. ich dachte erst, das liegt an meinem mozilla (der hat ein paar macken), aber der links bekommt das auch nicht gebacken...


----------



## Habenix (20. September 2003)

hi,

ich hab bei mir fetchmail postfix spamassassin maildrop courier-imap. Mit squirrelmail hol ich mir die mails von der localen platte.
Ich bin z.Z. dabei ein Tutorial zu schreiben...mal sehen wenns fertig wird


----------



## matt (22. September 2003)

autsch, stimmt ja. ich hab die gesamten mails ja auf der platte, da brauch ich mich ja nirgends per POP3 verbinden. hm...  wie ist das mit squirrelmail und qmail, läuft das in verbindung miteinander? hab von der materie nicht viel ahnung . werden die mails einheitlich abgelegt, egal ob ich mit qmail arbeite oder was anderem?

matt


----------



## Habenix (22. September 2003)

hi, in der Tat, Squirrelmail greift mittels imap auf die Maildir´s auf der lokalen platte.
Mit qmail habe ich es nie probiert. Frag mal google
Das Szenario schaut bei mir folgendermassen aus:


----------

